# je me sens mal baisée



## francaispourmoi

Bonjour à tous.

Je n'arrive pas à traduire la phrase "Je me sens mal baisé". Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire en anglais?

Context: A middle-aged female character complains she is vieille et moche, and that her husband no longer has sex with her. Her daughter says "Elle est tellement penible. Elle est mal baisée ou quoi?" Later in the film she says "Je me sens mal baisé."

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

Merci.


----------



## Reliure

Traiter une personne de "mal baisée" ou induire qu'elle l'est, c'est une façon assez vulgaire, vexatoire ou agressive selon la situation de faire état de son dépit, de son aigreur , ou de sa frustration (à la "mal baisée en question" même si ça révèle également pas mal de chose sur celui/celle qui emploie cette formule).

Note qu'il y a une coloration sexiste dans le propos.

Il est vraissemblable que la fille exprime une exaspération, un peu comme on entend parfois :"Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a , elle a ses règles ou quoi!?"

mais pour :"Je me sens mal baisée.", il faudrait savoir sur quel ton elle le dit.


----------



## OLN

La coloration sexiste est  ambiguë et a fait rire plus d'un/une : si elle est mal baisée, c'est par un mauvais amant  

C'est un peu bizarre de dire "se sentir mal baisé". On l'est ou ou ne l'est pas. 
Elle veut probablement dire _je me comporte comme une mal baisée_ = _I feel grumpy_ (?), ou est-ce un jeu de mot avec "je me sens mal aimée" ?


----------



## ungatomalo

Je concorde en tout avec Reliure. C'est sexiste. Peut-etre le contexte le permet, mais...

Insatisfieé


----------



## francaispourmoi

Merci tout le monde.

J'ai juste un derniere question, est-ce que c'est vulgaire de dire ça??


----------



## Saxo

francaispourmoi said:


> Merci tout le monde.
> 
> J'ai juste un derniere question, est-ce que c'est vulgaire de dire ça??



oui !


----------



## Un simple F.

francaispourmoi said:


> Merci tout le monde.
> 
> J'ai juste un derniere question, est-ce que c'est vulgaire de dire ça??



Terriblement vulgaire, oui ^^"


----------



## Davecogz

Si quelqu'un est encore curieux de savoir comment ça s'exprime en anglais, on dirait:

to not be getting it,
to not be getting any,
to not be getting any action,


----------



## BAlfson

Well, it's unfortunate that this term really has no equivalent in English. We might say someting like, "she has a chip on her shoulder" or "she seems like she's suffering from PMS" or, at most, "she's not feeling appreciated by her husband."

My wife and I use the French term between us when we speak of someone we've met that was on-edge and unhappy with everything everyone else said or did. That it's only applied to women (or effeminate gay men) doesn't seem as much "sexist" to me as a reality of one difference between the way men and women relate to the world. It's perceived as "sexist" because it's said only about women and it's vulgar.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## hippohippo

I thought I was understanding this thread fine until the last two contributions, and now I'm more confused than at the start!

It's vulgar, and is normally said about women. But BAlfson's translations are very tame? As is 'She's feeling grumpy'

Davecogz 'She's not getting any' seems to sum up what many of the others have said, and is vulgar.

Is this an OK summary?


----------



## Cath.S.

hippohippo said:


> I thought I was understanding this thread fine until the last two contributions, and now I'm more confused than at the start!
> 
> It's vulgar, and is normally said about women. But BAlfson's translations are very tame? As is 'She's feeling grumpy'
> 
> *Davecogz 'She's not getting any' seems to sum up what many of the others have said, and is vulgar.*
> 
> Is this an OK summary?


Definitely.


----------



## BAlfson

My point was that there really isn't a similar phrase in American because there isn't the same attitude towards sex and sexuality.

Then again, I think we might say, "She needs to get laid," but this would be heard about 10% of the number of times the French term would be used in France - and there are over five times as many people here.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Cath.S.

Bob, je crois que tes calculs ne reflètent pas la réalité, du moins si l'on se base sur ce que les gens écrivent sur Internet :
She needs to get laid
Elle est mal baisée
Je n'ai pas inclus les variantes.


----------



## hampton.mc

BAlfson said:


> Well, it's unfortunate that this term really has no equivalent in English. We might say someting like, "she has a chip on her shoulder" or "she seems like she's suffering from PMS" or, at most, "she's not feeling appreciated by her husband."
> 
> My wife and I use the French term between us when we speak of someone we've met that was on-edge and unhappy with everything everyone else said or did. That it's only applied to women *(or effeminate gay men)* doesn't seem as much "sexist" to me as a reality of one difference between the way men and women relate to the world. It's perceived as "sexist" because it's said only about women and it's vulgar.
> 
> Cheers - Bob



I've never heard "mal baisé" for what you refer as "effeminate gay men"...
(probably because they get generally more sex than any heterosexuals )


----------



## BAlfson

[...] 
Cath: Ah-ha! Now it's clear why the original poster asked the question. Virtually all of uses of "She needs to get laid" are in the sense that she wants to have sex. In the French term, one always implies that the woman is bitchy because of lack of good sex. 

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Michael_B

BAlfson said:


> Cath: Ah-ha! Now it's clear why the original poster asked the question. *Virtually all of uses of "She needs to get laid" are in the sense that she wants to have sex.* In the French term, one always implies that the woman is bitchy because of lack of good sex. Cheers - Bob



That's a point.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'd suggest that the British equivalent -- though used less often than those quoted above -- is _she needs a good seeing to_. As in the sentence (quoted verbatim from Google):

"she seems very tense and frustrated, i'd say *she needs a good seeing to."*


----------



## mgarizona

BAlfson said:


> Virtually all of uses of "She needs to get laid" are in the sense that she wants to have sex. In the French term, one always implies that the woman is bitchy because of lack of good sex.
> 
> Cheers - Bob



I'm sorry, Bob, but you are entirely wrong here.

The English "She needs to get laid" is EXACTLY used to imply that the woman is bitchy because of (a) lack of good sex. It has no other usage. 

Obviously a woman saying herself, "I need to get laid" is a different matter, THAT means she wants to have sex. If a woman is conspicuously out to get laid an observer would not say "She needs to get laid," they would say "She's hot to trot" etc.

A more proper solution, though, would be "She needs/wants a good ______." The idea is a lack of quality and not absolute dearth!


----------



## Davecogz

Perhaps I've seen too many gangster films...I'm pretty sure I've never heard Keith's

"she seems very tense and frustrated, i'd say *she needs a good seeing to."*
The expression rather suggests to me that the woman in question needs a good beating, so I would just like to add as a proviso to any foreigners reading this that it might give the wrong idea.


----------



## chambers

And what about this suggestion :

She is never satisfied when she gets laid !


----------



## mgarizona

chambers said:


> And what about this suggestion :
> 
> She is never satisfied when she gets laid !



Basically makes her sound "insatiable," however substantial her lover's prowess might be, she'll always want more.


----------



## chambers

mgarizona said:


> Basically makes her sound "insatiable," however substantial her lover's prowess might be, she'll always want more.



That's right ! Now, I guess we can understand why the woman is "mal baisée".

Except if we consider the guy didn't do his job properly. But in this case, I would have given another translation.


----------



## Cath.S.

chambers said:


> And what about this suggestion :
> 
> She is never satisfied when she gets laid !


So the woman speaking in the original post would say:
_I never feel satisfied when I get laid?_

Couldn't she just say 
_I feel sexually frustrated?_
By the way, imho _mal baisée_ can also imply she doesn't have any sex at all.


----------



## mgarizona

"She needs a good _____" can apply to the ill-served and the non-served as well. After all, no one needs lousy sex. So says I. <g>


----------



## Cath.S.

M, if the woman meant _I need a good_ whatever, she wouldn't say_ Je me sens mal baisée. J'ai/j'aurais bien besoin de... _would be simply expressing a need. 
_Je me sens mal baisée_, the way I read it, shows bitterness and regret, it might be a way to say I feel I'm a total failure.

Furthemore, if someone said that in front of me the first thing I would note is the _je me sens mal _part.
None of the above translations (and that includes my own) underline the sense of tragedy I read in that sentence. I think we spent a bit too long trying to explain what _mal baisée_ means in the context of an insult.


----------



## johnblacksox

Cath.S. said:


> M, if the woman meant _I need a good_ whatever, she wouldn't say_ Je me sens mal baisée. J'ai/j'aurais bien besoin de... _would be simply expressing a need.
> _Je me sens mal baisée_, the way I read it, shows bitterness and regret, it might be a way to say I feel I'm a total failure.
> 
> Furthemore, if someone said that in front of me the first thing I would note is the _je me sens mal _part.
> None of the above translations (and that includes my own) underline the sense of tragedy I read in that sentence. I think we spent a bit too long trying to explain what _mal baisée_ means in the context of an insult.


 
So would that be the same sense as in English saying, "I feel my life is totally f---ed" or "I feel like I'm f----d up"?

Because that implies a sense of despair, and has nothing to do with sex. Male or female could say that equally. 

Whereas "She needs to get laid" is a sexist comment, always made about a woman, implying that if a guy f----d her, she would be less cranky.


----------



## mgarizona

johnblacksox said:


> Whereas "She needs to get laid" is a sexist comment, always made about a woman, implying that if a guy f----d her, she would be less cranky.



Well yes "She needs to get laid" is always made about a woman--- except in certain circles where gender pronouns are more connotative than denotative--- but c'mon: "He needs to get laid" is JUST as common an expression.


----------



## Cath.S.

johnblacksox said:


> So would that be the same sense as in English saying, "I feel my life is totally f---ed" or "I feel like I'm f----d up"? No, sorry if I led you to think that.
> 
> Because that implies a sense of despair, and has nothing to do with sex. Male or female could say that equally.
> 
> Whereas "She needs to get laid" is a sexist comment, always made about a woman, implying that if a guy f----d her, she would be less cranky.


J'ai dû mal m'exprimer. _Je me sens mal baisée _est bien _aussi _l'expression d'un problème d'ordre sexuel ; c'est sur la formulation que je voulais  (et que je veux toujours) attirer l'attention.
Cette femme parle d'elle-même.
Elle s'exprime en terme de ressenti.
En insistant sur le début, _je me sens mal_, je voulais souligner que, personnellement, j'entendrais principalement ce genre de phrase _d'abord_ comme l'expression d'une souffrance probablement plus profonde qu'un simple manque sexuel.

Ne serait-ce que parce que justement _mal baisée _est souvent employé comme insulte, il faut essayer pour traduire cette phrase peu commune de se glisser dans la peau d'une femme qui en arrive à dire cela d'elle-même.


----------



## BAlfson

Cath.S. said:


> M, if the woman meant _I need a good_ whatever, she wouldn't say_ Je me sens mal baisée. J'ai/j'aurais bien besoin de... _would be simply expressing a need.
> _Je me sens mal baisée_, the way I read it, shows bitterness and regret, it might be a way to say I feel I'm a total failure.


 


johnblacksox said:


> Whereas "She needs to get laid" is a sexist comment, always made about a woman, implying that if a guy f----d her, she would be less cranky.


 
This is exactly the dichotomy to which I referred.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## johnblacksox

mgarizona said:


> Well yes "She needs to get laid" is always made about a woman--- except in certain circles where gender pronouns are more connotative than denotative--- but c'mon: "He needs to get laid" is JUST as common an expression.


 
Well, the sexist part is this...

If you say that about a guy, you mean that he needs sex.  If you say it about a woman, you mean that she needs a man.  

It's used in a more derogatory way when said about a woman, in my opinion. 

Anyway, this is getting off topic, I think I'm bailing on this thread.


----------



## Cath.S.

Back on track, _elle est mal-baisée _or, more common,_ c'est une mal-baisée_ does not mean the same as _elle aurait bien besoin de tirer un coup_, or even _elle a besoin de se faire sauter. _The latter are about sex - mostly.
_C'est une mal-baisée_ on the other  hand is not really about the woman's sex life at all, although the words themselves may seem to claim the opposite. It's more about the woman's general attitude, perceived by the speaker as being angry,  stuck up, uncooperative or domineering.


----------



## BAlfson

Again, that's the difference.  Here, most people here in the USA don't understand.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Davecogz

francaispourmoi said:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à traduire la phrase "Je me sens mal baisé". Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire en anglais?
> 
> Context: A middle-aged female character complains she is vieille et moche, and that her husband no longer has sex with her. Her daughter says "Elle est tellement penible. Elle est mal baisée ou quoi?" Later in the film she says "Je me sens mal baisé."
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?
> 
> Merci.


 
Amongst this horsetrading, allow me to lend a hand in getting this back on track. The very first comment in this labyrinthine thread, quoted above, referred to a film called "le premier jour du reste de ta vie". I know this because I watched this very film today, came to the thread, reopend the can of worms, and this gave rise to today's horsetrading! I feel a bit like Brian in the Life of Brian.

I'm referring to this first thread because I think it incorporates the two meanings that people seem to be suggesting. The daughter has had a spat with her mother and has called her "mal baisée". This is mainly in the sense Cath S has just described: " perceived by the speaker as being angry, stuck up, uncooperative or domineering."

Thereafter in the film, the woman starts brooding about it and says to her husband ""Je me sens mal baisée." And then starts asking why they haven't been having sex recently, have her looks faded etc. This shows the literal idea of sexual frustration which has been rabâché in this thread.

I think that in conclusion we can say that the word contains the two nuances of sexual frustration and being uptight, coincée.


----------



## wildan1

After this thorough discussion and debate of the various nuances of the subject expression, we will now close this thread. Thanks to everyone for their contributions.

Après cette discussion en profondeur des nuances de la tournure en question, ce fil est dorénavant fermé. Nous vous remercions de tous vos commentaires.

wildan1
Moderator/modérateur


----------

